# Accommodation sought, Progreso/Merida area



## ProgresoGuy (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi all,

Am house hunting in Progreso, looking for accommodation from July onwards while looking. Will consider pretty much anything short of of a palapa  , a home, a room in a home, etc… Am also watching the ads on Vivanuncio, craigslist, hotels, and others. <snip>


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

You might want to focus your search on a forum which deals primarily with tourism, some of which you've done already. You might also cross-post the question on the Merida/Progreso forums at Trip Advisor. I doubt you'll have much success, though, trying to line something up that's reasonably priced ... long-distance. I think that's particularly true if the owner of the property is a local resident (i.e., Mexican).


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

A lot of the interaction that used to take place in various forums has migrated to Facebook. You will probably find a lot of contacts and local information in the expat Facebook groups focusing on the region you’re interested in. 

Mods, I hope this is allowed. I mean, these days recommending Facebook is practically like saying “try in-person conversations.” Otherwise, I can rephrase the suggestion using euphemisms.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

maesonna said:


> A lot of the interaction that used to take place in various forums has migrated to Facebook. You will probably find a lot of contacts and local information in the expat Facebook groups focusing on the region you’re interested in.
> 
> Mods, I hope this is allowed. I mean, these days recommending Facebook is practically like saying “try in-person conversations.” Otherwise, I can rephrase the suggestion using euphemisms.


I think generically suggesting Facebook is fine but please don't suggest particular pages.


----------

